# Help with dark Brown/black honeycomb frames



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Old comb naturally gets dark. I've got a bunch of it. As long as there is no history of disease (AFB, etc.) there should be no problem using it. Although it is recommended that you change out old comb because the wax can gradually accumulate toxins (pesticides, herbicides, mite treatments, etc.), it's sometimes handy to have around.


----------



## hagermancharles (May 6, 2008)

*thanks for that*

I did get some photos so anyone could get a better idea


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like brood comb. Brood comb tends to get dark, like Hobie said.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish I had a picture of that old comb I just took out of a barn wall. It made yours look downright pale.

Ooh, I found one:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

I have heard that in old comb the cells will get larger and more will be used for drone so there won't be a good laying pattern established. Some advise replacing old comb after several years of use.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*nope*

Don't look like old combs to me. Frames ares still new looking. I would guess only a few years old.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks like normal brood comb. It is merely brown. Old brood comb is black.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I posted a photo of "black" above.


----------

